# Road Traffic Accident and GERD: Is there a connection?



## 17564 (Sep 27, 2005)

In November last year I was involved in a rear end shunt road traffic accident. My car was stationary at traffic lights on a hight speed dual carriageway road (speed limit 70mph). The stationary car behind me was struck at high speed by a car (no skid marks on the road - no attempt to brake) which then pushed that car into the back of mine. I suffered lower back pain and was kept on a high dose of painkillers for a protracted period (some 6-8 weeks). These included Ibuprofen, Tramadol and Co-Codamol.I never suffered with GERD symptoms before the accident but have since had symptoms increasing in intensity for the last 10 months or so to the point where I am unable to work at present.I wondered if anyone here knows of any correlation between seatbelt trauma in RTA's or the extended use of painkillers contributing to GERD/Hiatul Hernias?Any information / links would be very useful.Thank you


----------



## 17564 (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyone?


----------

